# 10 new puppies



## poorboys (Nov 7, 2012)

Rain and her ten puppies born Sunday the 4th of Nov. 6 boys and 4 girls.


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 7, 2012)

awww, what a nice bunch


----------



## EllieMay (Nov 7, 2012)

So sweet!
Congratulations.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 7, 2012)

Yeah, I think we all know where this is heading...."Hey sweetie, come and see what you need to get me for being so good!"


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 7, 2012)

pyr puppies.  I think I'll go hug "D" now!


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 7, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think we all know where this is heading...."Hey sweetie, come and see what you need to get me for being so good!"




I can show ya how to get there if you need a road trip buddy.....lol


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 7, 2012)

SWEET!!  That would be fun.  I think my DH is about 90% on board so fingers crossed that some end up being available.


----------



## RemudaOne (Nov 8, 2012)

Hard to believe right now, that those little sausages grow up to be so big


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Nov 8, 2012)

So cute!


----------

